

What do people really mean when they say they can't come up with startup ideas? - NicheDiver

Do people who say they can&#x27;t come up with ideas for businesses actually mean they don&#x27;t have ideas period - or do they mean they have ideas, just not ones they like or can act on?<p>What have you seen to be the case?
======
a3voices
They probably mean the ideas they have aren't strong enough to warrant the
hassle, time investment, and energy to implement them.

------
taybin
They can't think of ideas that people would pay for that haven't already been
done to death or that are achievable. Everyone has ideas. They are just
including the silent filter of "good ideas" in that phrase.

